# HG37 / HF37 rear diff. whats the difference??



## Z31 Hardbody (Nov 18, 2008)

i just need to know the gear ratios of these two diffs. the hg37 is on my sev6 and this xe i picked up has a hf37. any help??


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

they are 2 different axles, hf is the h190 axle and the hg is the h233 axle, the #s identify the size of the ring gear 190 is about 7.5" whereas the 233 is just over 9.1"s, just like the ford 9". as far as gear ratios, they maybe close but not exact.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

HF = H190A
HG = H233
pretty sure they used the HF for 2wd's and the HG for 4wd's


----------

